# Rockstar v3.0 Tutorial



## XsMom21 (Feb 9, 2007)

**NOTE: This tutorial spans two posts because I'm really long winded and I wanted to make this as detailed as possible. I hope that is ok. **

 Here we go.

  Alrighty!!!! Since I got a lot of comments on this look, I decided to use it for my tutorial contest entry. I hope you like it, and please, if you do the look, I WANNA SEE!!! J

  Note: I added a little section on what I did for my foundation, but I didn’t take step-by-step pictures. The rest of it, however, is completely step-by-step, lots of pictures, and extremely long! Lol.

  What you’ll need:

  FOR CHEEKS:
  Dark Mauve Blush
  Medium Peach Blush
  Contour Blush Brush
  Medium sized Blush Brush
  Light coral highlighter blush
  Baby buki brush
  Bisque or perfection powder

  FOR EYES:
  Eyebrow brush 
  Stiff eyeliner brush
  MAC Hipnotique eyeshadow
  Sally Girl Turquoise eyeshadow (or your preferred BRIGHT blue with shimmer)
  Sally Girl Starry Night eyeshadow (or MAC Black Tied for all you MAC lovers)
  Highlight Color (I used CG Sunkissed Sand, a light shimmery peach)
  Eyelash Curlers
  Your favorite BLACK eyeliner (waterline safe)
  Blue Peep f/l (or some mixing medium to use your turquoise e/s)
  Eyeshadow base of your choice
  Eyeshadow to match your brows
  Your preferred black mascara 
  Small fluffy brush for blending
  Sponges or brushes for application (your preference)

  FOR LIPS:
  Natural lip liner
  Pink lip gloss

  ****Please keep in mind that there was a BIG space in time between the cheek and eye parts of this (nap-time for my son, dishes time for me), so if my face looks a little washed out or “melted” its because I was cleaning house lol.




  Start with a clean, moisturized face. Or in my case, a REALLY broken out face with tired eyes.







  I didn’t take pictures of this because this is really an eye, cheek and lip tutorial, but I’ll make a quick mention about what I used on my face. Here are the items I used:






  Here is what I did:

  I applied some CG foundation (not pictured) with the foundation brush to my face, concentrating on my trouble spots under my eyes and the blemishes and blended it in with sponge.

  Then, I applied the liquid concealer onto the blemishes and lightly under my eyes, patting with the concealer brush for coverage and then lightly patting with my ring finger to blend.

  Using the baby buki, I buffed in some perfection powder. (I think it’s like Bisque from BM… not really sure, but it reflects the light from blemishes and lines. I love it.) I buffed all around my face, jawline and neck.

  Using the small fluffy brush, I picked up some BM fairly light foundation and lightly buffed under my eyes and over blemishes to get rid of the shininess from the liquid concealer. I used a back and forth motion to buff the color in, and get rid of any lines from the liquid.

  Using the large Kabuki brush, I applied A LITTLE bit of the mineral foundation to the rest of my face to set my make-up and blend my jawline.

  Using the big fluffy brush, I buffed in the Mineral Veil all over to seal the deal J

  This is what I look like when it’s done:






  Now onto the fun stuff.

  Grab your dark mauve blush and your contour brush.











  We’re going to apply this darker blush to our hollows to contour the face. I have a really round face, so I find this step CRUCIAL to achieving a completed face.

  Swirl your contour brush in the mauve and tap off excess. Make fishy face and start in the “hollow” of your cheek (the sunken in part of your cheek when you make the fishy face.)

  NOTE: Look at the picture. Make sure you DO NOT start TOO LOW when you’re doing the hollows of your cheeks. You’ll end up with NO contour, just dark blush on the lower half of your face. The purpose of contouring is to establish a difference in the lighting and shading UNDER your cheekbones, to give the illusion of more pronounced cheekbones. 

  Think about it like this. If someone shines a bright light directly over your head, the parts of your face that the light DOES NOT hit are the parts you want to emphasize. In my case, since my face is SO round, light hits all of my face, so I place the darker color where the light would NOT hit if I did the fishy face under the light. This gives the illusion of a deeper hollow, and more pronounced cheekbones.

  Here are some examples of the path to follow for your hollows. Start at the bottom:






  Follow the bottom of your cheekbone up to the hairline:






  Here are pictures of what it should look like (unblended) when done.











  Now, make stupid cheesy face to get those apples to POP out.






  Take your peachy blush:






  Take your medium blush brush and swirl, then tap off access. Starting at the apple of your cheek, use fluid strokes, and apply from apples up to hairline. You want the line to end UNDER your temple, almost connecting with the hollow color at your hairline. This helps when you go to blend later.

  Starting at apples:






  Ending:






  Apply the peach blush to your nose. Starting at the bridge, lightly brush downward to hit the tip of your nose.






  Now, you should have this look:







  Now grab your baby buki (or any brush you have that has a HIGH number of bristles that are compact). Dip into Bisque or perfection powder (I imagine that you can do this with any translucent powder as well), and tap off access.






  Starting at the bottom of your blush line, buff in very small circles to rid yourself of that harsh line. Remember, do not extend that blush any farther downward, just buff out the line. 






  Without reloading the brush, continue your small circles to blend the hollow blush into the peach blush. This step is to insure that you don’t have any lines, and that your blush looks as natural as possible. Continue this up until you reach the bottom of your temple.






  Take the buki and slightly pull the blush down from the bridge of your nose to blend.






  This is what you should have (don’t mind the face… one can only take so much ELMO before snapping)






  Now, for highlights.






  You can use the same medium blush brush you used for the peach, but make sure you wipe off the excess color first. I always use a different brush, just to be sure. For highlight color, I’m using this very light, shimmering coral.

  Take a bit onto your brush and place at temples. I spin the brush slightly to deposit just a bit of color.






  Do the same on chin, tip of nose, and across eyebrow bone.
















  Look when done highlighting:






  Fill in eyebrows with the color that fits you. I use Revlon Chocolate Bar e/s (as pictured below), using a stiff eyeliner brush.











  Make sure you BLEND the color! 






  And eyebrows DONE:






Continued Below.....


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 9, 2007)

Now that we’re done with contouring and fixing our eyebrows, on to the fun, colorful stuff! Here’s what you’ll need, at least products wise anyways.






  Apply base to eyelids. I used Revlon Skinlights in Pink Light.






  Take a good amount of Hypnotique on your brush.






  Apply to inner corner of eye. Layer the color on until it is really bright.






  Now apply Turquoise to middle of lip, slightly overlapping Hypnotique.






  Using a small fluffy brush, start to blend (the one I used is pictured below). Starting from the Hypnotique side, move the brush LIGHTLY back and forth across line to blend. Don’t take the brush farther than a millimeter on both sides. 






  Apply the Starry Night sparingly on outer part of eye, like this:











  Blend the black into the Turquoise just like you did before, blending just the line. Don’t worry if it is a little messy. In order to get the brilliance of the colors, we’re going to add a second step next.






  Now, we are going to repeat the steps we just did, except this time, we’re going to work from the middle out to the edges. Take some more Turquoise and pat onto lid.






  Do the same to the hypnotique:






  Blend, this time, bringing the turquoise into the hypnotique just a little bit more than before. Gently pull the color into the lighter shade.

  Do this same technique with the Starry night, pulling the turquoise in the opposite direction this time, into the black. Touch up any messy stuff on your face, and clean up your shadow shape how you like it. I always try to make my eyeshadow a bit longer than my natural eye, to fake having larger eyes. This is what you should have when you are done cleaning up.











  Taking a larger eyeshadow brush, pick up your highlight color. Apply to eyeshadow line, making small circles to buff out the line of the blue and black and blend it up SLIGHTLY. Then, apply a little more of the highlight to brow bone if you like. (I also bring the highlight down the bridge of my nose to thin our my bridge a bit)











  Add Blue Peep fluid line to top lashes like so.






  Apply black eyeliner to top waterline, curl and add mascara:






  Line bottom of eye, under lashes and smudge line. I use a Qtip to soften and straighten this line, and also because I have a fold under my eye that liner always falls into. This helps me to keep the liner out of my little “wrinkle” and give it a clean look, even though it’s smudgy.






  Add black liner to bottom waterline and you have your finished eye:











  Here are all of the brushes that I used. NONE are brand name, but I love them anyways.






  Now, line lips with natural lipliner:











  Blend liner into middle of lip and apply pink/neutral gloss of your choice.






  And you are done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here are some obligatory finished face shots. 















  (LOL.. ex-lax anyone?)


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 9, 2007)

beautiful!!


----------



## purplkaret (Feb 9, 2007)

wow i love the colors!! beautiful dramatic eye!


----------



## madkitty (Feb 9, 2007)

Fabby!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 9, 2007)

THANK you! Nicely done!


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 9, 2007)

WOW, that looks amazing on you!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 9, 2007)

This is pretty, I love the blue.


----------



## Janice (Feb 9, 2007)

Thank you! So detailed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck!


----------



## sharyn (Feb 9, 2007)

Thank you so much, I really liked this look and with this tutorial, I sure will try it!!


----------



## Kels823 (Feb 9, 2007)

Very detailed, love it!


----------



## Pure Vanity (Feb 9, 2007)

Amazing tutorial thank you.


----------



## Larkin (Feb 9, 2007)

Good job.  I'm definately going to pick up some of those SG eyeshadows. I love the turquoise.


----------



## n_c (Feb 9, 2007)

niiice...very detailed, thanks for posting!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Feb 9, 2007)

Excellent tutorial!  This look is so pretty on you!  I've never tried revlon skinlights as an e/s base, how does it hold up?


----------



## ratoo (Feb 9, 2007)

I absolutely love this, its inspired me to have a go with some shadows I have. thanks so much!


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daisydeadpetals* 

 
_Excellent tutorial!  This look is so pretty on you!  I've never tried revlon skinlights as an e/s base, how does it hold up?_

 
It's ok. I use it mainly because I can't afford a real base lol. I alternate using this and concealer and an old avon e/s stick. As for staying power, I've found the skinlights to be alright, but the color pay off isn't as good as when you use concealer.


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 9, 2007)

Excellent! Thank you for taking the time to do this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  must have taken a long time. Blue looks great on you


----------



## kirari (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow.  I really, really love this tutorial.  I'm going to have to try it out - the results are fantastic!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 12, 2007)

Holy crap, this is beautiful!


----------



## ebonyannette (Feb 12, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## Showtime (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Jadetive (Feb 14, 2007)

OMG, this is so freaking gorgeous!! Your blending skills are impeccable, I'll need much, much more practise to be able to do that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





By the way, what mascara did you use? (I know it's not the focus of the tutorial but I just had to ask )


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jadetive* 

 
_OMG, this is so freaking gorgeous!! Your blending skills are impeccable, I'll need much, much more practise to be able to do that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, what mascara did you use? (I know it's not the focus of the tutorial but I just had to ask )_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Believe it or not, I've been only practicing my blending for about three or four months now.

I usually use two/three mascara's lol. My favorite has got to be Lash Architect in black. I used to HATE it, but I use a little at a time and build it up. Also, if I'm going for a long look, I apply Avon Astonishing Lengths just to the tips before applying the Lash Architect, and if I'm going for a dark, smouldering look, I use Volume Lash by CG (the one in the silver tube). It has building ability you wouldn't believe, and it applies so well to the base of the lashes.


----------



## veilchen (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool look, and your lashes are amazing!


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 16, 2007)

great tut! those colours look great on you!


----------



## Ekstasy (Feb 16, 2007)

Eee, this looks so great! Oh, I really want to get my hands on that Turquoise.
Soooo pretty. >.<


----------



## Jadetive (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh I see.. Thanks for the tip


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 16, 2007)

Wonderful Tut!!! Thanks!


----------



## linkas (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the tut. I love the eyes, they look perfect.


----------



## breathless (Mar 25, 2007)

nice look! =]


----------



## goldenchild (Oct 11, 2007)

Great tutorial!  It makes me want to experiment with bright blues!  Great job creating this look!


----------



## Julzie (Oct 15, 2007)

I love the colours you used !


----------



## ty_inspires (Oct 15, 2007)

That looks good!


----------



## chazza (Oct 16, 2007)

this is amazing! you have wonderful concealing and blending skills!!!


----------



## delidee32 (Oct 16, 2007)

Stunning, I just purchased a few blues from Mac and I can't wait to try this look out.  Thanks for posting


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 16, 2007)

im going to a party like a rockstar evet with my buds. this is real ispiration


----------



## pinkdaisylove (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh I really like that!


----------



## dokuya (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely tut, especially your description of the contouring, thank you!


----------

